
Paul Buchheit: Twas the night before Festivus... - staunch
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/12/twas-night-before-festivus.html
======
gibsonf1
I looked at it: What does it do exactly? Who is it for? (Maybe I fall outside
of the target market?)

~~~
paul
Festivus is for the rest of us.

~~~
gibsonf1
Ahh, that explains it. I need to be more of a web 2.0 scrooge :)

------
aswanson
Ah, if only all companies were so small and work environments so humane...

